# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Industrial Hemp Plans

## osan

My distal plan for 2020 is to raise approximately 3-4 acres of industrial hemp.  My intention is to rais cultivars high in CBDs, as this is where the money is to be found at this time.

I plan on processing buds and producing oil, as well as selling trimmed buds.

If you are so inclined, do send your good wishes my way.

Cheers.

----------


## jkr

Right on!

----------


## FunkBuddha

> My distal plan for 2020 is to raise approximately 3-4 acres of industrial hemp.  My intention is to rais cultivars high in CBDs, as this is where the money is to be found at this time.
> 
> I plan on processing buds and producing oil, as well as selling trimmed buds.
> 
> If you are so inclined, do send your good wishes my way.
> 
> Cheers.


Roughly where are you planning on growing? I'm in Tennessee and I'm starting to see patches by the road here and there. We legalized hemp 2 years ago.

Our county mayor has been fairly public about getting the old farmers around here to consider growing. His son is autistic and has seizures and he had asked me about it a while back but I don't know if he's tried it with him yet.

I take CBD every night at bedtime and my sleep has improved dramatically.

----------


## timosman

Buy more land!

----------


## osan

> Buy more land!


That will be on the agenda, provided sufficient success.  Hemp farming is in its second infancy.  With the institution of the idiotic drug war of which hemp was the foundational pretext, all the good knowledge of how to farm this invaluable plant went the way of the dodo with the passing of the farmers who'd engaged in industrial-grade cultivation.  We are now starting largely from scratch and it is going to take a while to refigure the ins and outs of large-scale hemp production, which is a very different proposition from raising a couple of dope plants.

So time will tell.  Depending on how things turn out, I may have several hundred acres at my disposal.  That aside, yes, I intend on finding more ground, though things are not quite that simple.  Because of its current high market value, security becomes a significant issue.  I am in little humor to be robbed, but I am of a nearly equal mind regarding shooting looters.  This endeavor, while serious, is intended to be a win-win.  The thought of harming or killing a thief is not appealing, though I will not go so far as to say that I would not defend my property.

Everything has its cost.

BTW, the price of hemp seed is OUTRAGEOUS, being between $1 and $10 per seed.  We will be generating our own seed in greenhouse conditions, hopefully this year.  At those prices, I am yet to be convinced that the real money, at least for the short term, lies in seed propagation and sales.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> BTW, the price of hemp seed is OUTRAGEOUS, being between $1 and $10 per seed.  We will be generating our own seed in greenhouse conditions, hopefully this year.  At those prices, I am yet to be convinced that the real money, at least for the short term, lies in seed propagation and sales.


Most folks around here are growing from clones. Clones run about $6-$8 each.

----------


## osan

> Roughly where are you planning on growing?


Kanawha and Roane counties, West Virginia.

Oddly, I have learned that WV has the climate that is closest to that of the so-called "emerald triangle".  I find that to be very good news.




> I'm in Tennessee and I'm starting to see patches by the road here and there. We legalized hemp 2 years ago.


This is the third year for WV.  I was going to do this year one, but the invasive nature of the application put me off.  Last year, when I learned of the profit potential, I was forced by basic sense to reevaluate my position, and here I am.  Monday I submit the application.




> Our county mayor has been fairly public about getting the old farmers around here to consider growing. His son is autistic and has seizures and he had asked me about it a while back but I don't know if he's tried it with him yet.


Not a wholly unwise man, it would appear.




> I take CBD every night at bedtime and my sleep has improved dramatically.



Two short anecdotes for your edification.

About six months ago Bill, my friend's cat, had a HUGE malignant tumor on his spine.  I am very fond of Bill and was dreading the coming three to six weeks the vet had given him.  The skin burst and this black mass  showed and my typically unsqueamish self was unable to look.  I don't know how, call it the Hand of God, but I got the notion to try CBD.  I bought a vial, gave it to Mike and told him to give Bill five drops/day.  

A month ago Bill walked past me before I could avert my gaze.  The 2+-inch hole in his side was gone.  When asked about it, Mike told be that the hole had closed within ten days of his applying the oil!  I was astonished by this.  Bill has several new tumors growing, but he in otherwise great shape and happy, at least four months after hs should have left this earthly plane.  Added bonus is that he likes the oil and now expects it.  What a world it is.

Secondly, I began CBD about six weeks ago.  My left shoulder was wrecked and if I placed my left hand on my right shoulder and relaxed the rotator muscles gradually, by the time I was halfway down with the elbow, the pain was so bad I would sell my soul, as well as those of my mother and my children, to the devil that it stop.  Now, I have ZERO pain.  It's gone.  I didn't take the oil with that in mind, but incidentally thought about it two weeks in.  Pain was almost gone and I would fully relax the rotator.  Now the pain is completely gone.

This is a good substance with no apparent ill effects.  It is my intention to bring it to people broadly.  I will happily rake in this high profits while possible, but look forward to the day when vials of 2 gram CBD cost nowhere nearly $250, but perhaps ten percent of that.  That these substances have been denied us for a lifetime with no authority beyond the muzzle leaves me wanting to smack the crap out of someone.  Land of the free, my ass.

----------


## osan

> Most folks around here are growing from clones. Clones run about $6-$8 each.


Steve and I have discussed this and we will do some clones, but suspect that they are not as strong as the plants grown from seed.  Our first season should give us some firm notion on this.  Steve's my next door neighbor, overall fine man, and just decided he was my business partner, which I found amusing, flattering, and welcome all at once.  We work well together, so I have no apprehensions about how this will work in the relevant senses.

----------


## Origanalist

> BTW, the price of hemp seed is OUTRAGEOUS, being between $1 and $10 per seed.  We will be generating our own seed in greenhouse conditions, hopefully this year.  At those prices, I am yet to be convinced that the real money, at least for the short term, lies in seed propagation and sales.


And to think people used to bitch about cleaning them, ha! Best of luck to you, it sounds intriguing as I find myself increasingly tiring of my trade and thinking of going in a different direction.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> That will be on the agenda, provided sufficient success.  Hemp farming is in its second infancy.  With the institution of the idiotic drug war of which hemp was the foundational pretext, *all the good knowledge of how to farm this invaluable plant went the way of the dodo with the passing of the farmers who'd engaged in industrial-grade cultivation.*  We are now starting largely from scratch and it is going to take a while to refigure the ins and outs of large-scale hemp production, which is a very different proposition from raising a couple of dope plants.
> 
> So time will tell.  Depending on how things turn out, I may have several hundred acres at my disposal.  That aside, yes, I intend on finding more ground, though things are not quite that simple.  Because of its current high market value, security becomes a significant issue.  I am in little humor to be robbed, but I am of a nearly equal mind regarding shooting looters.  This endeavor, while serious, is intended to be a win-win.  The thought of harming or killing a thief is not appealing, though I will not go so far as to say that I would not defend my property.
> 
> Everything has its cost.
> 
> BTW, the price of hemp seed is OUTRAGEOUS, being between $1 and $10 per seed.  We will be generating our own seed in greenhouse conditions, hopefully this year.  At those prices, I am yet to be convinced that the real money, at least for the short term, lies in seed propagation and sales.





> Steve and I have discussed this and we will do some clones, but suspect that they are not as strong as the plants grown from seed.  Our first season should give us some firm notion on this.  Steve's my next door neighbor, overall fine man, and just decided he was my business partner, which I found amusing, flattering, and welcome all at once.  We work well together, so I have no apprehensions about how this will work in the relevant senses.


Lol, it would take you many seasons to confirm this, but fret not, the hard work has been done already, clones are just fine, seeds take too damn long on the scale you're talking.

We? The  knowledge was never lost, it's all the same plant at it's core.  I'll  post video later of a huge CBD hemp farm down the road from me if I get  out and about. Beautiful 3-4 foot high high CBD plants about mid way  through flower for what looks like at least 100 acres. They got hit last  year for between 600-800 plants, reason being is it all smells and  looks like the stuff we grow on my farms. Additionally, the hemp fields  are not required any kind of fencing or cameras like we are, so they are  more prone to theft, which in turn makes us more prone to theft,  because we're required 8ft chain link and barbed wire topped fencing,  covered by opaque tarp for any fencing facing a road/highway. So guess  where the smarter thieves target?

How  much oil are you planning on producing? Because it takes fields the  size I'm describing to produce large profitable amounts, there is no  such thing as a small hemp/cbd farm out here.

We have our cost per pound to produce down to around $100 per lb. Outdoor trimmed bud sells for around $5-900 per lb at harvest time depending on strain, some years a little more and we suspect this will be one of those years. The outdoor market was slammed last year due to a devastating early frost.

Water? We use approximately 40-60,000 gallons of water *per day* in the summertime here, _with_ *covered beds*.   That's across 15 acres total, 18,000 "dope" plants including thousands of  clones and greenhouses. I use the roll eyes emoji because they are the same plant, one has just had the THC (mostly) bred out of it.

Out here, water rights are king. Don't have  them, you won't last a season, the local municipalities are legally  allowed to charge you 3-6 times the normal rates for water if you're  farming(anything, but you can guarantee you're getting the 6x rate if  they know you're growing weed). I doubt it's that restrictive in your  location, however, if you can get a well, drill one and use it.

The  cattle rancher behind me is also doing hemp about 20 miles from here.  At least one of the partners for the grows I contract for has an active  hemp farm somewhere in northern Colorado.  I'll ask them what kind of  pricing I can get on seed next week, if you'd like, but I'm not making  any claims on pricing, as I honestly don't know as I sit here. I grew  for them(medical/recreational) the first season I was out here, but have  been doing security ever since, and only for the med/rec grows because  that's where the money is as far as black market value theft is  concerned, if that makes sense.

I'm speaking from Colorado  experience here...and I'm telling ya, if there was really money to be  made from just growing hemp CBD, we'd be doing it. And we'd probably  need to cultivate all ~200 acres to make money. Now we barely use 15  total acres for med/rec cannabis, and make damn good money. I've heard  growing hemp for seed is where the money is if you are in hemp, but I  also don't recall where I heard that...

 Hemp is less regulated  and taxed here, for one, and as I stated earlier, there's no  requirements for fencing or surveillance cameras(I have over 200 cameras  here I'm *required* to have, that the state has  access to at all times), a huge cost for the distances needed to  cover....so why do most people grow rec/med cannabis? Something to think  about, as far as diversifying goes in the future.

Cloned plants are just as good as  better than seed plants. I know you like Steve and all, and he sounds like a great guy but instead of "suspecting" and guessing at this, just ask, I can get you any information you need, the people I work for have been in this game since Colorado first legalized medical, and I've grown thousands of plants personally and have a library of books on the subject, some I've read so many times I've had to buy new copies..

And, good luck!!! Here's one of our farms, approximately 3,600 recreational plants here on about 7 acres(2 3.5 acre plots, that's why there's a random fence in the middle, it used to just be the one 3.5 acre field then we expanded. *These are all 100% clones, the same clones we've used out here for 4 seasons now, for reference.* Some of these clones have been used for over a decade here by these growers, no seeds. You want uniformity when growing large scale, and the only way to achieve this is though the use of clones, and that uniformity is visualized below(as well as the variations that occur if you look closely).

----------


## tod evans

Best of luck Osan!

----------


## pcosmar

Really missing the farm now..

Ya'all missed out too,, had first shot at it...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> That will be on the agenda, provided sufficient success.  Hemp farming is in its second infancy.  With the institution of the idiotic drug war of which hemp was the foundational pretext, all the good knowledge of how to farm this invaluable plant went the way of the dodo with the passing of the farmers who'd engaged in industrial-grade cultivation.  We are now starting largely from scratch and it is going to take a while to refigure the ins and outs of large-scale hemp production, which is a very different proposition from raising a couple of dope plants.
> 
> So time will tell.  Depending on how things turn out, I may have several hundred acres at my disposal.  That aside, yes, I intend on finding more ground, though things are not quite that simple.  Because of its current high market value, security becomes a significant issue.  I am in little humor to be robbed, but I am of a nearly equal mind regarding shooting looters.  This endeavor, while serious, is intended to be a win-win.  The thought of harming or killing a thief is not appealing, though I will not go so far as to say that I would not defend my property.
> 
> Everything has its cost.
> 
> BTW, the price of hemp seed is OUTRAGEOUS, being between $1 and $10 per seed.  We will be generating our own seed in greenhouse conditions, hopefully this year.  At those prices, I am yet to be convinced that the real money, at least for the short term, lies in seed propagation and sales.


Where the money is.

Cloning and seeding successful crop, marketing and advertising on this and other fronts, and building a brand.

----------


## Working Poor

Dear osan and coastie in colorado-

I will be praying hard for your crops!

----------


## oyarde

This is my Son In Laws first year of hemp in north central Tennessee . He is a tobacco and cattle farmer .

----------


## Anti Globalist

My dads been thinking about getting into the cannabis industry himself.

----------


## osan

> Where the money is.
> 
> Cloning and seeding successful crop, marketing and advertising on this and other fronts, and building a brand.



Yeah, we intend on cloning... first to provide stock for ourselves, and secondly for sale to other operations.  I am looking for a high-tunnel.  There are plenty of them for sale.

----------


## osan

> Dear osan and coastie in colorado-
> 
> I will be praying hard for your crops!


Thank you.

----------


## osan

One other thing I intend on doing is cobbling up a super-critical CO2 system.   Commercial systems are too $$.

I will also be checking into steam extraction and HSCCC.

----------


## osan

Well, my application is in and I had Mike Arnold, the administrator here in WV look at it and he said there is no reason it should not be approved, pending clean background checks.

Starting small with not more than four acres.  I'm looking for a high tunnel so I can generate clones and seed in winter.  I have a gas well with free gas, so I can heat it for nothing, save the cost of the heater.

I have to say though, that the risk is pretty high.  If a single plant tests over 0.3%, the entire crop at a given site burns.  If a neighbor substitutes a THC plant and it is discovered, I go to jail, not them.  Anything goes wrong, legally speaking, and it's all on me.  The opinion, however, appears to be that this will relax with time.  I hope so because I already have a head full of gray hair.

The drug-war mindset is alive and well, which means freedom is not.

----------


## pcosmar

> My dads been thinking about getting into the cannabis industry himself.


It's a Growing Industry.

----------


## osan

> Lol, it would take you many seasons to confirm this, but fret not, the hard work has been done already, clones are just fine, seeds take too damn long on the scale you're talking.
> 
> We? The  knowledge was never lost, it's all the same plant at it's core.  I'll  post video later of a huge CBD hemp farm down the road from me if I get  out and about. Beautiful 3-4 foot high high CBD plants about mid way  through flower for what looks like at least 100 acres. They got hit last  year for between 600-800 plants, reason being is it all smells and  looks like the stuff we grow on my farms. Additionally, the hemp fields  are not required any kind of fencing or cameras like we are, so they are  more prone to theft, which in turn makes us more prone to theft,  because we're required 8ft chain link and barbed wire topped fencing,  covered by opaque tarp for any fencing facing a road/highway. So guess  where the smarter thieves target?


Mike Arnold, the WV state administrator for industrial hemp told me to expect losses.  One site should suffer none as it is in the middle of my next door neighbor's 400+acres, far from the road. 




> How  much oil are you planning on producing? Because it takes fields the  size I'm describing to produce large profitable amounts, there is no  such thing as a small hemp/cbd farm out here.


I'm thinking that the markets are a mite different here in WV at this time. That stands to change down the road, but right now a 2g vial of CBD oil is fetching $200-$250.  The folks at Appalachian Cannabis say they are getting about 80-90g of CBD/pound of raw material, which translates wholesale into not less than $4K/pound.

At this point, this is all exploratory for us.  If we find it viable for expansion, expand we will.




> We have our cost per pound to produce down to around $100 per lb. Outdoor trimmed bud sells for around $5-900 per lb at harvest time depending on strain, some years a little more and we suspect this will be one of those years. The outdoor market was slammed last year due to a devastating early frost.


That accords with what the folks at Purple Leaf in S. Charleston told us - they are paying $750/pound for good trimmed bud.



> Water? We use approximately 40-60,000 gallons of water *per day* in the summertime here, _with_ *covered beds*.   That's across 15 acres total, 18,000 "dope" plants including thousands of  clones and greenhouses. I use the roll eyes emoji because they are the same plant, one has just had the THC (mostly) bred out of it.


Well, two acres will be pond-fed and the other two I have on creek bottom.  I intend on irrigating with a 100-gun, which I think should suffice for that much ground.  A 150 at the largest, but I don't think I will need that much.




> Out here, water rights are king. Don't have  them, you won't last a season, the local municipalities are legally  allowed to charge you 3-6 times the normal rates for water if you're  farming(anything, but you can guarantee you're getting the 6x rate if  they know you're growing weed). I doubt it's that restrictive in your  location, however, if you can get a well, drill one and use it.


Yeah, water rights in the west are a big deal, I know.  I came this close to buying a 5300 acre spread in NM some 25 years ago and the water rights were really good.  I think it was rated for 350 cattle units, IIRC.  I demurred because the well was 1400 feet deep and produced only 1.2 gallons/minute for the house and for whatever reason I could not wrap my head around that, despite having a 250K gallon steel tank for domestic potable storage.




> The  cattle rancher behind me is also doing hemp about 20 miles from here.  At least one of the partners for the grows I contract for has an active  hemp farm somewhere in northern Colorado.  *I'll ask them what kind of  pricing I can get on seed next week, if you'd like,* but I'm not making  any claims on pricing, as I honestly don't know as I sit here. I grew  for them(medical/recreational) the first season I was out here, but have  been doing security ever since, and only for the med/rec grows because  that's where the money is as far as black market value theft is  concerned, if that makes sense.


If you don't mind, I would be very appreciative.  It would be good to find a source, just in case.  WV has a seed program in the works, but it has not yet quite gotten off the ground.




> I'm speaking from Colorado  experience here...and I'm telling ya, if there was really money to be  made from just growing hemp CBD, we'd be doing it. And we'd probably  need to cultivate all ~200 acres to make money. Now we barely use 15  total acres for med/rec cannabis, and make damn good money. I've heard  growing hemp for seed is where the money is if you are in hemp, but I  also don't recall where I heard that...


I think here it is different, at least for now.  I am sure as more go into it, the profits will fall, but until then if I can pay off the mortgage on the farm I will be happy.  I still have my triggers to peddle, which I intend on getting to this winter.  I'm hoping to be able to buy Ronnie Barrett lunch in the near future. 




> Hemp is less regulated  and taxed here, for one, and as I stated earlier, there's no  requirements for fencing or surveillance cameras(I have over 200 cameras  here I'm *required* to have, that the state has  access to at all times), a huge cost for the distances needed to  cover....so why do most people grow rec/med cannabis? Something to think  about, as far as diversifying goes in the future.


Same here.  My security plan is to automate the lights in the house on the bottom land section, keep a vehicle on site, moving it daily, and sitting out with the infrared gunsight on an AR.  They are loud as hell and a couple rounds send into the dirt at 2 AM will go a long way toward discouraging the meth heads down the road.  I'd hate to actually shoot someone, but have resigned myself to this possibility precisely because meth heads have little to no sense.




> Cloned plants are just as good as  better than seed plants. I know you like Steve and all, and he sounds like a great guy but instead of "suspecting" and guessing at this, just ask, I can get you any information you need, the people I work for have been in this game since Colorado first legalized medical, and I've grown thousands of plants personally and have a library of books on the subject, some I've read so many times I've had to buy new copies..


This is good to know.  I will have this discussion with Steve.  We sort of came to the conclusion that clones may be better yesterday morning. This non-trivial confirmation is a great help.  Thank you.




> And, good luck!!! Here's one of our farms, approximately 3,600 recreational plants here on about 7 acres(2 3.5 acre plots, that's why there's a random fence in the middle, it used to just be the one 3.5 acre field then we expanded. *These are all 100% clones, the same clones we've used out here for 4 seasons now, for reference.* Some of these clones have been used for over a decade here by these growers, no seeds. You want uniformity when growing large scale, and the only way to achieve this is though the use of clones, and that uniformity is visualized below(as well as the variations that occur if you look closely).


One of the big risks for us will be THC content.  State will be testing at least once, from what I gather.  Anything over 0.3% condemns an entire site, which sucks.  My concern, and it was validated by Ag, is that stress may drive THC above max, regardless of seed certs, which Mike Arnold referred to as "advertising".  It makes some sense, but I don't know to what degree I need to worry about it.  I suspect I will feel a lot better by this time next year if all goes smoothly enough.

My strategy will be to do my own testing along the way and if we hit 0.29%, we may harvest early, rather than lose the entire crop.  Does that seem reasonable?

Thanks for your thoughts.  It is very helpful.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

[QUOTE=osan;6856401]Mike Arnold, the WV state administrator for industrial hemp told me to expect losses.  One site should suffer none as it is in the middle of my next door neighbor's 400+acres, far from the road. 



I'm thinking that the markets are a mite different here in WV at this time. That stands to change down the road, but right now a 2g vial of CBD oil is fetching $200-$250.  The folks at Appalachian Cannabis say they are getting about 80-90g of CBD/pound of raw material, which translates wholesale into not less than $4K/pound.

At this point, this is all exploratory for us.  If we find it viable for expansion, expand we will.



That accords with what the folks at Purple Leaf in S. Charleston told us - they are paying $750/pound for good trimmed bud.


Well, two acres will be pond-fed and the other two I have on creek bottom.  I intend on irrigating with a 100-gun, which I think should suffice for that much ground.  A 150 at the largest, but I don't think I will need that much.



Yeah, water rights in the west are a big deal, I know.  I came this close to buying a 5300 acre spread in NM some 25 years ago and the water rights were really good.  I think it was rated for 350 cattle units, IIRC.  I demurred because the well was 1400 feet deep and produced only 1.2 gallons/minute for the house and for whatever reason I could not wrap my head around that, despite having a 250K gallon steel tank for domestic potable storage.



If you don't mind, I would be very appreciative.  It would be good to find a source, just in case.  WV has a seed program in the works, but it has not yet quite gotten off the ground.



I think here it is different, at least for now.  I am sure as more go into it, the profits will fall, but until then if I can pay off the mortgage on the farm I will be happy.  I still have my triggers to peddle, which I intend on getting to this winter.  I'm hoping to be able to buy Ronnie Barrett lunch in the near future. 



Same here.  My security plan is to automate the lights in the house on the bottom land section, keep a vehicle on site, moving it daily, and sitting out with the infrared gunsight on an AR.  They are loud as hell and a couple rounds send into the dirt at 2 AM will go a long way toward discouraging the meth heads down the road.  I'd hate to actually shoot someone, but have resigned myself to this possibility precisely because meth heads have little to no sense.



This is good to know.  I will have this discussion with Steve.  We sort of came to the conclusion that clones may be better yesterday morning. This non-trivial confirmation is a great help.  Thank you.



One of the big risks for us will be THC content.  State will be testing at least once, from what I gather.  Anything over 0.3% condemns an entire site, which sucks.  My concern, and it was validated by Ag, is that stress may drive THC above max, regardless of seed certs, which Mike Arnold referred to as "advertising".  It makes some sense, but I don't know to what degree I need to worry about it.  I suspect I will feel a lot better by this time next year if all goes smoothly enough.

My strategy will be to do my own testing along the way and if we hit 0.29%, we may harvest early, rather than lose the entire crop.  Does that seem reasonable?

Thanks for your thoughts.  It is very helpful.[/QUOTE

There's a lot to unpack here, and I tend to ramble, so I'll attempt to stay on topic while I also simultaneously watch these cameras...it's that time of year again, and the thieves are casing us and the other grows. So I'll stick to security this time...

*Security.* 

I can't stress this enough. Until cannabis is federally legal, you WILL be a potential target, period. The thieves care not that you're growing high CBD plants, less than 1% of black market buyers have access to the testing equipment necessary to distinguish the difference, and the thieves are only concerned with that initial sale...by the time the buyers figure out they bought nearly worthless weed, they're gone. There is zero physical difference between the high CBD and high THC plants.

ALL commercially available infrared cameras suck at night without supplemental infrared lighting. Whatever you can see in the daytime, cut it by 80% at night.

Infrared monocular are wonderful to have, as are anything thermal. I would recommend a white light for your rifle and pistol before I would a night scope though - it's much easier to explain the threat to your life at 15 yds in bright white lighting, than you taking shots at even 25 yds at night through night vision...everyone looks like a completely different person in infrared lighting, and are indistinguishable in thermal. I can see a prosecutor articulating that you're hunting at that point. Something to think about.

 Remember-all of this equipment is available to the thieves, too. I highly recommend running equipment that has the option to shut off it's on board infrared spotlight until you verify you are alone. I always watch my cameras for xxx amount of time before I ever exit my "spot" at night. 

Have cameras pointed as far as they can see down any and all access roads, or any roads nearby. When I see traffic coming, I turn on my spotlight I mounted to my 5th wheel, and do a quick scan of the property as they drive by. If there's even the possibility of confrontation or being caught, most thieves are just going to keep on going.

I'm very rural, and have been told by deputies in this county that it could be at least a 30 min response time at night out here, that goes for them and EMS. So good trauma packs and first aid kits are also a must, along with the knowledge of how to use them and how to treat potential gunshot wounds. 

I like the vehicle idea, and I do something similar at night here. _Good_ human security is expensive, and I charge these particular grows well over $200/night + 1.5% of the total monetary value of the harvest during harvest season, $175/night for the rest of the year while there's inventory to watch, and live on site in my 5th wheel rent/bill free. 

We were robbed for 60 plants 2 years ago before I took over security. The 4 robbers waited and watched while one of the growers sprayed for bugs all night long. He finished at 3am, and he was barely up the driveway to the house out here and they were already in the grow going to work stealing plants. 

Everyone else we hired were either drunks, or would just sleep their entire shift. I would either hire someone you know personally, or do it yourself. Never hire locals for security.

 I monitor over 200 cameras on their network, and another 16 of my own personal cameras not on any network(to prevent being hacked). I don't do rounds or anything like that, they are unnecessary with the camera coverage we have and could expose me to potential ambush.

You're dealing with potentially several types of people:

The idiot group of stoner friends or thugs who think they're gonna pull of some big heist of your field in the middle of nowhere. These are the easiest to prevent or scare off with minimal effort.

Professional rippers. They'll come in teams of 6 or more people, in box trucks/vans. Smash and grab, in and out, very very fast.  These guys aren't usually armed, but potentially could be. Speed and stealth is their goal, not confrontation. And they're good at what they do, a team hit a local CBD grow for 800 plants last year, along a major highway _with 24 hour security_. 800 plants weighing 10-15lbs(wet) apiece is no joke, that's a lot of work. They were in and out in less than 4 hours. I don't care who you are-that's pretty impressive.

I'll get to the rest of your post later, I'm finally crashing after being up all night. The hemp/cattle farmer will be around on Monday, he's gotta come get this cow and her calf that strayed from their herd out back, she's getting aggressive and charged one of our workers yesterday. We'd being eating steaks for the next year if she'd a pulled that $#@! while I was awake. 

I'll ask him about availability and pricing for seeds then.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> One of the big risks for us will be THC content.  State will be testing at least once, from what I gather.  Anything over 0.3% condemns an entire site, which sucks.  My concern, and it was validated by Ag, is that stress may drive THC above max, regardless of seed certs, which Mike Arnold referred to as "advertising".  It makes some sense, but I don't know to what degree I need to worry about it.  I suspect I will feel a lot better by this time next year if all goes smoothly enough.
> 
> My strategy will be to do my own testing along the way and if we hit 0.29%, we may harvest early, rather than lose the entire crop.  Does that seem reasonable?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.  It is very helpful.


Well, if you're playing with .01 make or break amounts, I wouldn't risk it, and would test it. Be advised-not all testing labs are the same, and I doubt the state will allow you to submit your own(or even use it in a challenge). Several testing companies have been caught taking bribes and botching certain grower's tests in favor of others, etc.

 And 0.29% THC, that's ridiculous. It's more beneficial with ALL of the components in the plant working together, anyway, <stomps down from soapbox>

All the more reason to go with cuttings, esp those with a known THC%. From a given batch of seeds, you could have all kinds of swings in THC levels.

I've heard of the stress response in re: THC, but we don't practice any kind of stressing out here, and I've never heard of anyone around my area doing it. I suspect that's in part because it's a useless endeavor for us, however, with you this may be of concern. From what I gather, any increase in THC production would be minimal-but these minimal amounts are what could possibly push you over the edge.

In Colorado, for example, we have to test for:

Potency. (THC,THCa, CBD,CBN). There isn't a max on any cannabinoids(nor should there be, it's non toxic), in fact I'm staring at NYC Diesel Live Resin THCa crystals that test out at 88.52%, and the Grape Pie live budder is at 73.27%. The Banana Kush crystals were 99% THC. None of these numbers mean what most people think they mean, hell I'm going to do a hit all of these(each) and go mow the gun range and set it all back up after yesterdays storm blew it all down. Plus I'll be flying my drone and getting aerial shots of the grows for the owners.

 I have another live budder here that's "only" 62% THC, but I will *not* go do complex things or drive tractors to mow grass, or fly drones after smoking it lol. Same thing with certain flower, one of my favorites, Durban Poison, a land race(meaning it grows _wild_ there) sativa from South Africa. She only tests at 19% THC, but knocks my socks off, and my tolerance puts Snoop Dogg and Willie Nelson to shame.

Anyway, they also test for- 

Fungi, bacteria and other microbials.

Various insecticides, miticides, fungicides etc that are banned by the state. This list is updated by the second it seems. 

In the past, if you failed ANY microbial or banned substance tests, you had to destroy your entire crop,much like the ridiculous way your state is currently set up.  After much protest, the laws have been changed here and you can now process(make it into the aforementioned concentrates), because any microbials and even pesticides are destroyed in that process.

I'm also going to be finishing up an updated video of the one from earlier in the post, our more _indica_ dominant strains are about halfway through flower already, and the _sativas_ have just finished their first flush.

----------


## pcosmar

Durban Poison, 
Finally got to try some,,, Sativa and a base strain in several I have liked..

About 24%,, and very nice Daytime head. 

They were always sold out when I was in Oregon.. Could not keep it on the shelf.

Have to recommend AK47 too.  Nice Hybrid strain.. Very popular..  and my current Bud Shake..

Very resinous.. (for oils)

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> Durban Poison, 
> Finally got to try some,,, Sativa and a base strain in several I have liked..
> 
> About 24%,, and very nice Daytime head. 
> 
> They were always sold out when I was in Oregon.. Could not keep it on the shelf.
> 
> Have to recommend AK47 too.  Nice Hybrid strain.. Very popular..  and my current Bud Shake..
> 
> Very resinous.. (for oils)


Yes, AK47 has been one of my favorites for over a decade, I had the fabled "Cherry Phenotype" varietal of AK47 for several years...

----------


## pcosmar

Miss the Farm..

I could grow on my own farm,, 

But I can't be hired on someone else's farm..

(ask about hiring Felons)

This world really sucks sometimes.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Miss the Farm..
> 
> I could grow on my own farm,, 
> 
> But I can't be hired on someone else's farm..
> 
> (ask about hiring Felons)
> 
> This world really sucks sometimes.


I would give you a shot if I could right now. I never held that against anyone myself as a manager and employer. I would be a felon at least 10 times over if I had ever got caught. So would have the last two bosses I worked for other than myself in very big coporations. Wish I was in the position right now to do that Bro... I would tell you to get your ass to Az. 

Let me work on that and ask around man...

----------


## pcosmar

> Let me work on that and ask around man...


Thanks,, but I have accepted a shift in gears... or change in path..
I think I have worked enough.. Have had six classmates die in the last month.

I'm gonna try to have some fun before I die.

----------


## Working Poor

> the Grape Pie


Are there any ancient strains of cannabis anymore? What about some good ole Panama red, Acapulco gold, or even some good Jamaican strains?

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> Are there any ancient strains of cannabis anymore? What about some good ole Panama red, Acapulco gold, or even some good Jamaican strains?


Yes, they have been preserved. Nearly all of the strains today are some combination of these and other strains. Durban Poison is one of those "ancient strains", and is a land race strain(little human intervention in it's history, and grows wild).

ETA- We grow Maui Wowie here, another ancient strain.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> Thanks,, but I have accepted a shift in gears... or change in path..
> I think I have worked enough.. Have had six classmates die in the last month.
> 
> I'm gonna try to have some fun before I die.


I believe Colorado's only caveat is that you just can't have any kind of manufacturing/selling/distribution or intent to distribute type charges in your past.

----------


## pcosmar

> I believe Colorado's only caveat is that you just can't have any kind of manufacturing/selling/distribution or intent to distribute type charges in your past.


No convictions.(for "drugs")
3 Armed Robbery
I attempted Possession of a Firearm.

I documented some,, but am effectively blackballed.. 
If hired on the record someone will be along to tell you no.

Kind of past trying to do it all again.
http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2018/09/...-homeless.html

and prior history on that,
http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2006/08/...gone-well.html

I'm thinking an old bus or motorhome and Gypsy lifestyle.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> No convictions.(for "drugs")
> 3 Armed Robbery
> I attempted Possession of a Firearm.
> 
> I documented some,, but am effectively blackballed.. 
> If hired on the record someone will be along to tell you no.
> 
> Kind of past trying to do it all again.
> http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2018/09/...-homeless.html
> ...





> Page 2 of 12DR 8517Applicant's Last Name (Please Print)First NameFull Middle NameNotice: This Marijuana Occupational Employee Application Form is an official document. If you provide false information on your Marijuana license application, and/or do not disclose all information the application asks, your license is subject to denial, and you may be subject to criminal prosecution. The Marijuana Enforcement Division will conduct a complete background investigation and will check all sources of information. You are advised that it is better to disclose all information than face denial, revocation or criminal prosecution.
> *1.**Have you discharged a sentence for a conviction of a felony pursuant to any state or federal law regarding the possession, distribution, manufacturing, cultivation, or use of a controlled substance, including probation or parole, within the past 10 years, even if the conviction occurred more than 10 years ago? (Unless charge was prior to age 18 and was adjudicated as a juvenile) Yes No
> 
> 2.Have you discharged a sentence, including probation or parole, within the past 5 years upon conviction for ANY felony, even if the conviction occurred more than 5 years ago? (Unless charge was prior to age 18 and was adjudicated as a juvenile) Yes No*
> 3.Have you failed to remedy an outstanding delinquency for any judgments, taxes, interest or penalties due to the Department of Revenue, relating to a Medical or Retail Marijuana Business? Yes No
> 4.Are you a licensed Physician making marijuana patient recommendations? Yes No
> 
> 5.Have you had your authority to act as a primary caregiver revoked by the State Health Agency? Ye s No
> 6.Are you under 21 years of age at the time of this application? Ye s No
> ...


\

Looks like you're good to me, state of Colorado wise. It says elsewhere in the application a conviction prior to 10 years ago does not automatically disqualify you, seems contradictory here.

From:
https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/enf...onal-licensing

----------


## pcosmar

> \
> 
> Looks like you're good to me, state of Colorado wise. It says elsewhere in the application a conviction prior to 10 years ago does not automatically disqualify you, seems contradictory here.
> 
> From:
> https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/enf...onal-licensing


Perhaps in Colorado.. or perhaps just officially...

I couldn't get hired by Walmart with a Relative as Manager.  or the cemetery I documented.


Someone with Lawyers and Insurance is going to have both of them saying no... (high risk)

it does not matter who I am as an individual,, they just see multiple Felonies.

and that doesn't even count my first love.. (and I have no idea how many felonies,,or in which states) She was fun.

----------


## Working Poor

((((pcosmar)))))

----------


## pcosmar

> ((((pcosmar)))))


?

wanna hear stories?

----------


## Working Poor

> ?
> 
> wanna hear stories?


I have been reading your story for quite some time I was just sending you cyber hugs: ((())))

----------


## pcosmar

> ((((pcosmar)))))


The girl I crossed paths with after losing my virginity.. (very long ago)

I was transporting items,, and she joined me and my partner  on a run..

This was  girl that (by her admission) was sexually active since about 11..

Running the streets of KC at 12,,armed with a .45 befor her adopted parents got her out.

I met her at 15. I put a gun in her purse at 17.

any questions?

----------


## tommyrp12

> Are there any ancient strains of cannabis anymore? What about some good ole Panama red, Acapulco gold, or even some good Jamaican strains?


 This site has south american varieties, you'll have to e-mail them for prices and availability. They also just added some hemp strains. https://www.tltseeds.com/#



Love this thread so far. I hope to breed some day when i can afford to and they establish regulatory rules for it. So for the time being i just collect genetics.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...is-Grow-Update

----------


## Working Poor

> This site has south american varieties, you'll have to e-mail them for prices and availability. They also just added some hemp strains. https://www.tltseeds.com/#
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thread so far. I hope to breed some day when i can afford to and they establish regulatory rules for it. So for the time being i just collect genetics.


Thanks for the link it is an interesting read.

----------


## osan

> Well, if you're playing with .01 make or break amounts, I wouldn't risk it, and would test it. Be advised-not all testing labs are the same, and I doubt the state will allow you to submit your own(or even use it in a challenge). Several testing companies have been caught taking bribes and botching certain grower's tests in favor of others, etc.


I suppose I would endeavor to use the same lab, if possible.




> And 0.29% THC, that's ridiculous. It's more beneficial with ALL of the components in the plant working together, anyway, <stomps down from soapbox>


Ridiculous, aye captain, but the so-called "law".  My understanding is that the dispensaries here are paying about $700/# for non-THC bud.  At those prices, it still behooves me to make the attempt.




> All the more reason to go with cuttings, esp those with a known THC%. From a given batch of seeds, you could have all kinds of swings in THC levels.


You've convinced me.  Clones will be the path.  My neighbor will be doing the cloning, which he has done successfully in the past with fun plants.




> I've heard of the stress response in re: THC, but we don't practice any kind of stressing out here, and I've never heard of anyone around my area doing it. I suspect that's in part because it's a useless endeavor for us, however, with you this may be of concern. From what I gather, any increase in THC production would be minimal-but these minimal amounts are what could possibly push you over the edge.


Precisely.  Until I have at least one god growing season behind me, I have no real knowledge of what to expect this way or that.  I look forward to this time next year, with what I hope to be a good season behind me.





> In Colorado, for example, we have to test for:
> 
> Potency. (THC,THCa, CBD,CBN). There isn't a max on any cannabinoids(nor should there be, it's non toxic), in fact I'm staring at NYC Diesel Live Resin THCa crystals that test out at 88.52%, and the Grape Pie live budder is at 73.27%. The Banana Kush crystals were 99% THC. None of these numbers mean what most people think they mean, hell I'm going to do a hit all of these(each) and go mow the gun range and set it all back up after yesterdays storm blew it all down. Plus I'll be flying my drone and getting aerial shots of the grows for the owners.


I wish it were that free here, but it's not, so I do what I must to get where I seek to go.  Ag suspects that in ten years the permitting will be eliminated entirely, but for now...  They don't want to have to do any of it.  They were clear that they have better things to do.




> Anyway, they also test for- 
> 
> Fungi, bacteria and other microbials.
> 
> Various insecticides, miticides, fungicides etc that are banned by the state. This list is updated by the second it seems.


There was no speak of any of this here.




> In the past, if you failed ANY microbial or banned substance tests, you had to destroy your entire crop,much like the ridiculous way your state is currently set up.  After much protest, the laws have been changed here and you can now process(make it into the aforementioned concentrates), because any microbials and even pesticides are destroyed in that process.


That is what you get when you have dopey ignorants designing and passing legislation for which they have less than zero qualifications.




> I'm also going to be finishing up an updated video of the one from earlier in the post, our more _indica_ dominant strains are about halfway through flower already, and the _sativas_ have just finished their first flush.


I look forward to it.

Thanks for your time and smarts.

----------


## Working Poor

This thread kinda pisses me off because I see the mountains of BS that people have to go thru in order to legally grow it. 

Hemp and marijuana ought to be just growing free unhindered free for anyone to gather and use and free to cultivate for product development. The way the government and TPTB have been used to make this class of plant life illegal is a CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY.  

I hope everyone who legally grows hemp and marijuana will find a way to throw seeds in a ditch anywhere you can. I know people who have gone thru all the bureaucratic BS in order to obtain license to grow have paid dearly for this privilege. I believe you will be greatly blessed if you do cast your bread upon the water so to say. Except in this case the metaphor is "throw your seeds in a ditch for life on earth". It is really important that you do. You will be literally be saving life on earth and to do that will yield a very powerful blessing. I know most of the growers have a sense about this. I am not asking you to to say publicly that you will do it I just pray that you will. 

This group of plants leech toxic waste out of the soil and has been used on all nuclear accident sights to help absorb the toxic load. It is the most versatile plant on earth. It is one of the most important resources on earth. Please do what you can to right this wrong.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

> This thread kinda pisses me off because I see the mountains of BS that people have to go thru in order to legally grow it. 
> 
> Hemp and marijuana ought to be just growing free unhindered free for anyone to gather and use and free to cultivate for product development. The way the government and TPTB have been used to make this class of plant life illegal is a CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY.  
> 
> I hope everyone who legally grows hemp and marijuana will find a way to throw seeds in a ditch anywhere you can. I know people who have gone thru all the bureaucratic BS in order to obtain license to grow have paid dearly for this privilege. I believe you will be greatly blessed if you do cast your bread upon the water so to say. Except in this case the metaphor is "throw your seeds in a ditch for life on earth". It is really important that you do. You will be literally be saving life on earth and to do that will yield a very powerful blessing. I know most of the growers have a sense about this. I am not asking you to to say publicly that you will do it I just pray that you will. 
> 
> This group of plants leech toxic waste out of the soil and has been used on all nuclear accident sights to help absorb the toxic load. It is the most versatile plant on earth. It is one of the most important resources on earth. Please do what you can to right this wrong.



I get where you're coming from, I do, but casting seeds off into a ditch is going to do more harm than good. 

You can't just have male plants everywhere, then everything would be pollinated, and that's not(always) desirable. Occasionally we find what we call "bonus" plants just outside of the grows, and we kill them immediately. They are more prone to be hermaphroditic because of environmental stresses, or could be males outright. I'd do the same for any and all I saw in a ditch, or they'd be cut down by the county anyway, because they actually keep up with maintenance of the grasses/weeds along the highway near us. Not to mention, if any weed is found growing "wild" near us, they could be dicks and blame it on us...I doubt that would happen because of the amount of money this county and the state gets from us, but still not worth the risk to us.

 I'd be harming all of the other local grows - including our own - for the net benefit of virtue signaling.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

@osan
This one of the larger CBD grows about 20 miles from me. As you can see, they aren't required any fencing, at all. Thieves probably can't read, and/or don't care, the bud all looks the same.It actually keeps gping past the buildings that come in frame as I shut it off, and has 8 greenhouses on that property as well. They just built the buildings in the video, I'm assuming for processing.

----------


## eleganz

Im in industry too, we should get a chat room going and throw some ideas around.

Libertarian canna sounds good to me.

----------


## osan

> Im in industry too, we should get a chat room going and throw some ideas around.
> 
> Libertarian canna sounds good to me.



Good idea.  Let me see what I can do.

UPDATE:  Is there any overwhelming objection to using Google groups?  I know many dislike giving google business - I am one of them, but in the interest of getting something done...

I've been wading through site information for the past 15  minutes or so and my brain is already gone numb.  I tried one that says no registration required and simply could not get past the second page in the setup, so I said to hell with it.

Barring google, any suggestions?

----------


## osan

> @osan
> This one of the larger CBD grows about 20 miles from me. As you can see, they aren't required any fencing, at all. Thieves probably can't read, and/or don't care, the bud all looks the same.It actually keeps gping past the buildings that come in frame as I shut it off, and has 8 greenhouses on that property as well. They just built the buildings in the video, I'm assuming for processing.


Well, if I manage 5% of that, I will be ecstatic.

As for thieves, that is a big concern with my 2 acres of bottom on the creek.  I just bought an AR10 and have infrared gunsight.  My strategy will be to mount motion activated lights where I am able and if I catch someone, run a few rounds of thundering 308 into the ground.  Even the tweakers understand that.  I do NOT want to have to plug someone... I fear I have enough karma as it is... 1/2 

I found a 32 x 41 GLASS greenhouse in KY for $7K, replete with everything including gas heater, automatic venting, etc and he will deliver it to my door.  It's a lot of money for me at the moment, but I'm thinking this is a must.  Steve will establish the mama plants from which we will clone.  I'm hoping to squeeze 4K plants into that smallish space, which will cost in terms of shelving.  If we can harvest 3/4 of that and sell at a reasonable price with a yield of 1/2# per plant, we should make money.  Anything better than that and I will be that much the happier.

BTW the greenhouse is made by Rough Brothers, IIRC and retails for $40K new.  This thing has everything and I have a gas well so my heating cost is essentially zero. 


*

UPDATE:
*


Greenhouse came in yesterday, all glass 41x31, heated, thermostatically controlled vents, gable-end fans, electrical service, irrigation.

Guy delivered it from KY for $6K.  New, a Rough Brothers greenhouse of this configuration is almost $40K.

Putting it up is going to be... erm... "interesting".

----------


## eleganz

> Good idea.  Let me see what I can do.
> 
> UPDATE:  Is there any overwhelming objection to using Google groups?  I know many dislike giving google business - I am one of them, but in the interest of getting something done...
> 
> I've been wading through site information for the past 15  minutes or so and my brain is already gone numb.  I tried one that says no registration required and simply could not get past the second page in the setup, so I said to hell with it.
> 
> Barring google, any suggestions?


I've created a discord channel, industry people or anyone interested in learning more about this industry, can PM me for the invite.

----------


## CoastieInColorado

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...29#post6865729

----------


## shakey1

> Good idea.  Let me see what I can do.
> 
> UPDATE:  Is there any overwhelming objection to using Google groups?  I know many dislike giving google business - I am one of them, but in the interest of getting something done...
> 
> I've been wading through site information for the past 15  minutes or so and my brain is already gone numb.  I tried one that says no registration required and simply could not get past the second page in the setup, so I said to hell with it.
> 
> Barring google, any suggestions?


A worthy endeavor... good luck!

----------


## eleganz

Fellas~

I've created a libertarian cannabis discord server for anybody that is currently in the business or looking to get into it.
https://discord.gg/PxexGP

----------


## CoastieInColorado

Quick pre-harvest stroll,  this is Blue Dream at sunset...make sure your settings are for HD!

----------

